# Wiring Diagram



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

I need a wiring diagram for the Dremel Table Saw (Model 580-2) motor. It is a 2.2A Universal Motor with 10K RPM 115V 50-60cycle. Any information greatly appreciatedl Thanks
Noel


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Online owners manual for the 580-02 hope it helps. 
http://www.owwm.com/pubs/1798/1664.pdf


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

PJ, 
Thanks for the link. It is the operators manual etc. Nothing on the wiring of the motor. Going to call Dremel. 
N


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Noel, 

The Dremel table saw was discontinued many years ago if I recall, these are nice little saws. 

I can draw a schematic for you, its a very simple circuit with a switch interrupting line voltage to the motor. I don't believe there are any variables unless a replacement motor is capable of working with various voltages which is commonly referred to as a dual voltage motor; i.e., 115V or 230V, 115-230/60/1 

Regards, 
Michael


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the offer Michael, but I hae fixed the little sucker. Runs fine. Also found a source for a Brand New motor which I ordered and have received. Now looking at chain (?) belts and gears to upgrade to a better drive system. There is a good site I found called "The Mighty Dremel Table Saw". It is a little dated but very helpful. Some links no longer work but that is ok. 
Take care and again thanks. 
Noel


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Noel, 

You'll find other suites that have info on how to upgrade mini table saws, lots of fun... If your looking for a small saw that will do more, much more look at the Proxxon Tools line. I have owned Dremels, Jarmacs and others the Proxxon is superior IMO. 

Michael


----------

